# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #63 (LV shooter)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Midweek show where we dive into the possible conspiracy behind the Las Vegas shooting. Something doesn't smell right with this one.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-10-03T22_31_56-07_00


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

You just made my journey to work great! Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Hmmm

A second shooter on the 4th floor. If only we had a video or something.






Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.[/QUOTE]

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Hmmm
> 
> A second shooter on the 4th floor. If only we had a video or something.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.[/QUOTE]

We touched on that. I don't buy that video. Doesn't look like real flash to me.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

To bad I can't excess it from Germany. I'd like to hear... Can you throw them on youtube?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


We touched on that. I don't buy that video. Doesn't look like real flash to me.[/QUOTE]

Hi Denton,

I know in the podcast you say that you think it is a reflection- a highly logical and likely scenario- but I fail to see the original flash that the reflection comes from.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

HochwaldJager said:


> To bad I can't excess it from Germany. I'd like to hear... Can you throw them on youtube?


I don't get it. Podomatic should work everywhere the internet works. What is stopping you from hearing it?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> We touched on that. I don't buy that video. Doesn't look like real flash to me.


Hi Denton,

I know in the podcast you say that you think it is a reflection- a highly logical and likely scenario- but I fail to see the original flash that the reflection comes from.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.[/QUOTE]

I'm just saying the "flash" of gunfire in the video doesn't look like what I have seen. It looks fake.


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

Denton said:


> I don't get it. Podomatic should work everywhere the internet works. What is stopping you from hearing it?


Don't know. It keeps saying run time error and sometimes it just spins and spins but never plays. My IT buddy thinks it's something to do with my IP address being in Germany.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> Hi Denton,
> 
> I know in the podcast you say that you think it is a reflection- a highly logical and likely scenario- but I fail to see the original flash that the reflection comes from.
> 
> ...


I'm just saying the "flash" of gunfire in the video doesn't look like what I have seen. It looks fake.[/QUOTE]

I agree. There is more to this than we will ever know. I always try to apply Occam's razor when there is a situation like this but it just doesn't add up at all. 
I worry that we,the people, are being treated like expendable commodities rather than the golden geese we are.

FF

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Wow. Poignant ending Sas. Left me with goosebumps. 

Well done guys. Well played sirs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

It usually takes what, about two weeks to get the results from a tox screen. I would love to know if he was on SSRI medication, or had recently discontinued it. Many previous mass shooters were taking them. But I don't trust the powers to tell us the truth about that.

If it was a false flag, we'll never know. Those boys will do anything to cover their tracks.

If there was a second shooter, why aren't their more broken windows?

Good show, guys. Thanks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm sure that that Hunter S. Thompson would agree that we are doomed, so drink up.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> It usually takes what, about two weeks to get the results from a tox screen. I would love to know if he was on SSRI medication, or had recently discontinued it. Many previous mass shooters were taking them. But I don't trust the powers to tell us the truth about that.
> 
> If it was a false flag, we'll never know. Those boys will do anything to cover their tracks.
> 
> ...


Think about the planning he "did". It would've been extensive. If he was just the fall guy a second shooter could've planned even better and removed the window in a way that it could be replaced without anyone being the wiser. Obviously this is all conspiracy so who knows.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

HochwaldJager said:


> To bad I can't excess it from Germany. I'd like to hear... Can you throw them on youtube?


We are also on iTunes. Would that work for you?


----------



## HochwaldJager (Aug 31, 2017)

iTunes should work just fine! Depending how much you going to charge the fat kid anyway :vs_lol:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

HochwaldJager said:


> iTunes should work just fine! Depending how much you going to charge the fat kid anyway :vs_lol:


iTunes podcast is free!

It was actually my search for a podcast that brought me to PF.

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> It usually takes what, about two weeks to get the results from a tox screen. I would love to know if he was on SSRI medication, or had recently discontinued it. Many previous mass shooters were taking them. But I don't trust the powers to tell us the truth about that.
> 
> If it was a false flag, we'll never know. Those boys will do anything to cover their tracks.
> 
> ...


Well, would you look at that...

Las Vegas gunman reportedly was prescribed anti-anxiety medication in June | Fox News

It seems like all the poster children for gun control have been on crazy meds.


----------

